

Feedly is awful - stefan_kendall
http://www.stefankendall.com/2013/07/feedly-is-awful.html

======
anigbrowl
I'm neutral on Feedly but am amused to note that Reader is a) still working
and b) has stopped giving me a daily warning. Either it will implode later
tonight or Google has made the most discreet u-turn ever :-J

